# my engagement ring



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

been waiting a month for it to be finished. my fiance had it specially made. i hated to be picky but i wanted something unique being my second marriage. and it couldnt be more perfect! it has my birthstone amethyst on the sides and my grandmothers diamond.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Omg! It's so beautiful! I love the stones and the setting, it's very elegant. Congratulations both you and your fiancé did a great job!


----------



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

Gorgeous!!! Congrats!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## frankie (Mar 6, 2008)

that is so beautiful. :wub: :wub: .congrats.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Jamie -- it's absolutely beautiful. :cloud9: I'm so happy for you!!! It's really special, just like you. 
Funny but my ring is very much like it. The diamond (it was a single stone) in my first engagement ring fell out :smpullhair: Yes, the prongs can loosen and I hadn't listened when my jeweler suggested I come in every year or so to check them and clean the ring. So after that (and thankfully insurance) I didn't want my ring to look just like it so got one with the round diamond in the middle and two sapphires on the sides. I love it because it's different and always get compliments. So everyone out there, check your prongs.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Jaimie, it's beautiful, and it's very sentimental too. :wub: :wub: I'm so happy for you. :biggrin:


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

It's beautiful!!!! Congratulations!!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Beautiful! I think having your grandmothers diamond makes it even more special.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I cannot believe this but I was thinking about you as I came on the forum just now. I am so happy for you!!! You needed this right now with what you are going through with Parker. Your ring is beautiful and it means so much because the diamond belonged to your Grandmother. It is very unique because it has your birthstones on each side. Congratulations to the both of you!!!! It won't be long until Feb. and Las Vegas!!!! Whoo Hooo, Jaimie is getting married~~~Nobody deserves it more!!!!! :heart: :heart: :heart: :heart: :heart: :heart:


----------



## chiarasdad (Dec 13, 2008)

Beautiful!!!! Congrats!!!! May you have many years of Happiness Together!!!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

So beautiful. Congratulations.
xoxox


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

OH my gosh your ring is BEAUTIFUL! Very well done for sure. I wish you both so many, many happy years ahead together. And I agree with others, you so deserve this now. Love to you.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Your ring is beautiful, Jaimie! I love that your engagement ring has such meaning, too. I can't think of anytihng more lovely than to have your grandmother's diamond. And, your birthstones, too. Amethysts are so beautiful. 

Congratulations on your engagement, Jaimie. I wish you and your fiance many, many years of happiness.


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

OMG, its so pretty. CONGRATS!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

It's beautiful and having your grandmother's diamond is so special. Congrats!!!


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Gorgeous!!! Congrats!


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Jaime, it is really beautiful. Best wishes to you!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Congratulations! It's very pretty! And so very special with your grandmother's diamond and your birthstone! Best wishes to you for your marriage.


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

congratulations Jamie. It's beautiful.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Congrats girl!!! the wait was well worth it!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Your ring is beautiful.Congrats on your engagement & upcoming wedding. :grouphug:


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

it's beautiful. congrats. :hugging:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Dr. Jamie, your ring is beautiful! I am a LOVER of engagement rings that have some color in them! The story behind your ring is wonderful and makes the ring an even greater symbol of love. Congrats on the engagement and getting your ring


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Very classy.......congrats again!


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

How cool is that? It is just beautiful Jaime. Amethist is my birth stone too.


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

That is soooo gorgeous!! Love the stones and the setting!! :wub: 

Congratulations!!!


----------



## fredsmama (Apr 21, 2009)

Wow! What a beautiful ring!


----------



## jasmyne's mom (Dec 2, 2006)

That is absolutely beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

I just wanted to say congratulations, and your ring is so pretty and what a beautiful reminder of all your life rolled into one ring. First your birthstone, symbolizing the month your life started. Then, the past with your grandmothers stone and knowing all the love she had for you, Last the symbol of your new ring putting all ths together and a new life starting with your future husband. It is so wonderful for you and I wish you every happiness that life can bring the two of you. Life is so precious, take each and every day and treasure the memories each and every day.

Hugs,
Lucy


----------



## mpappie (Jun 28, 2005)

QUOTE (Dr.Jaimie @ Nov 18 2009, 10:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=852807


> been waiting a month for it to be finished. my fiance had it specially made. i hated to be picky but i wanted something unique being my second marriage. and it couldnt be more perfect! it has my birthstone amethyst on the sides and my grandmothers diamond.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Congratulations, that is the prettiest ring I have ever seen.


----------



## Kutsmail1 (Dec 26, 2007)

Jaimie, it is gorgeous! I love the thought you put into the creation of that ring. I also love that your fiance realized how important it is to you, and made sure that he respected that.


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

Its awesome!!!!!!!! So pretty. I love it!


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

Congratulations on your engagement and upcoming wedding!!! Your ring is very beautiful--perfect for something you'll wear and treasure for the rest of your life.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Jaimie what a beautiful and meaningful ring. It is unique and I love it. It sure was worth waiting for. Congratulations!


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

wow, that's gorgeous! :aktion033:


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

You must be so excited!! Congatulations, your ring is just beautiful :grouphug:


----------



## princessbellasmom (Dec 28, 2008)

How exciting!! I bet the month went by slowly for you!  It's beautiful, congrats!!!!!!!!!


----------



## malteserus (Mar 9, 2009)

Congrats! Love your pretty ring too! :clap: Very creative!


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Oh, how exciting. :biggrin: Congrats on your engagement!


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

How lovely and Congratulations.


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

Beautiful ring. Congratulations to both of you. He's a very lucky guy!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Your ring is beautiful...congratulations!


----------

